# Aranda/ shaw,saville and albion



## ceegirl (Dec 13, 2006)

HI,to all who read this!
I am currently looking for anyone who served on this ship throughout 1969-1971. It sailed between NZ and Ausralia as a mail ship. I am trying to locate a family member. If you know of anyone who may have served on board that would be great. 

Thanks for reading.

Ceegirl
Australia.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

ceegirl said:


> HI,to all who read this!
> I am currently looking for anyone who served on this ship throughout 1969-1971. It sailed between NZ and Ausralia as a mail ship. I am trying to locate a family member. If you know of anyone who may have served on board that would be great.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> ...


If you go to the following you can find a photograph of vessel and a list of contactable crew members who may be able to help. Just enter vessels name.

www.merchant-navy.net


----------



## seaboat (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi my name is wayne pearce im from south wales.
the aranda was my first ship back in 69/70, as you say she went all around the aussie and kiwi coast and south america thro panama canal and many islands. my memory is not that good but if i can help in any way i most certainly will.
best regards
wayne


----------



## IAN MORROW (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi - hope you have luck in locating your family member.
I worked on this ship between 68 & 70. At that time Australia and New Zealand were the mid points in round-the-world cruises.

Good luck,
Ian


----------



## David Stockham (Jan 19, 2011)

David Stockham. Aranda ships photographer 1969/1970,cruise to Tasmania from NZ,I was 18,anyone remember?it was a great time.


----------



## aranda231 (Dec 7, 2011)

ceegirl said:


> HI,to all who read this!
> I am currently looking for anyone who served on this ship throughout 1969-1971. It sailed between NZ and Ausralia as a mail ship. I am trying to locate a family member. If you know of anyone who may have served on board that would be great.
> 
> Thanks for reading.
> ...


Hi there, 
Yes, my dad - Ernest Bateson was on the ship at this time. He lived in Australia for a bit...


----------



## aranda231 (Dec 7, 2011)

David Stockham said:


> David Stockham. Aranda ships photographer 1969/1970,cruise to Tasmania from NZ,I was 18,anyone remember?it was a great time.


I think I may have a pic of you with my dad at this time!


----------



## aranda231 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Aranda*



seaboat said:


> Hi my name is wayne pearce im from south wales.
> the aranda was my first ship back in 69/70, as you say she went all around the aussie and kiwi coast and south america thro panama canal and many islands. my memory is not that good but if i can help in any way i most certainly will.
> best regards
> wayne


Did you know my father? Ernest Bateson ..


----------



## David Stockham (Jan 19, 2011)

aranda231 said:


> I think I may have a pic of you with my dad at this time!


I would love to see it.
Dave.


----------



## aranda231 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Photographer in pic*

This may not be you - but my dad did say it was taken with the ship's photographer - though I'm not entirely sure which ship it was! It could have been the Akaroa


----------



## David Stockham (Jan 19, 2011)

aranda231 said:


> This may not be you - but my dad did say it was taken with the ship's photographer - though I'm not entirely sure which ship it was! It could have been the Akaroa


Not me, I was aboard Aranda for voyage six, departed 4th Nov 1970 from London.
Dave.


----------



## BishopBoy (Jun 15, 2013)

gdynia said:


> If you go to the following you can find a photograph of vessel and a list of contactable crew members who may be able to help. Just enter vessels name.
> 
> www.merchant-navy.net


Hi my name is John Brown originally from Co Durham, i sailed on the Aranda for two 2 trips March69/October69 U/steward and 2nd Butcher its along time ago now, but if i can be of any help to you i would be willing to help, good luck with your search.
Regards John.


----------



## ChereeT (Oct 10, 2020)

aranda231 said:


> *Aranda*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know my father? Ernest Bateson ..


I was wondering if anyone knew a Colin or Gordon Mason?


----------



## peter sc (Feb 9, 2021)

A photo taken on Aranda from around August 1969 - I'm 5th from left


----------

